# night vision equipment



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

It is my understanding it is legal to use night vision equipment in Michigan, and it seems perfectly reasonable to use it in varmint hunting at night, but what legal purpose would someone have for using it during bear season?


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not sure except maybe to see the bear?


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> It is my understanding it is legal to use night vision equipment in Michigan, and it seems perfectly reasonable to use it in varmint hunting at night, but what legal purpose would someone have for using it during bear season?


IT IS


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

pretty handy to keep from sticking a branch threw your eye.


----------

